# M3 Rahmenaufkleber



## bmxtb (27. Januar 2013)

Moin, kann mir vielleicht jemand ne Seite sagen oder wo ich Rahmenaufkleber für nen M3 her bekomm ?


----------



## mc schrecka (28. Januar 2013)

warscheinlich nur noch bei den slikgraphics in England


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (13. Februar 2013)

Also ich hab mir einen dekorsatz von slik graphics bestellt .... Leider warte ich schon seit 2 wochen darauf , hab die schon angeschrieben vor einer woche aber keine antwort , weswegen ich langsam schon nach einer alternative suche , hat nicht vielleicht noch jemand einen satz herum liegen ?


----------

